# 1968 GTO Wheel Swap



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

trying to swap out my stock 15" wheels for 18" wheels.

what is the maximum wheel width dimension possible on the rear end without requiring modification to wheel wells?

note: i'm running a stock 1968 pontiac 10 bolt rear axle.

thanks for your help.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I run a 9 1/2 inch wide wheel with a 12.5 x29 MT ET Street. It is the max tire I could fit in there. 

I'm sure with a resto mod you are wanting a 17" or larger wheel and tire. I would recommend a Percy's Wheel Rite to figure out the max wheel and tire setup you can run.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Get yourself a Percy's Wheel Rite tool (google it). And use it to measure. That's the best way. There's more to it than just width. You've got to get the correct back-spacing too.

Bear


----------

